# Erfahrungen mit Wlan Sticks?



## pckäuferxD (1. April 2012)

Hi,
ich habe eine Frage. Und zwar: 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Wlan Sticks? Weil ich möchte mir für meinen neuen PC eine Wlan-Karte einbauen, aber von ein paar Leuten gesagt bekommen, Sticks sind genauso gut. Diesen hier würde ich nehmen:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-WN821N 300M Wireless N USB

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Stick? Wie sieht die Empfangsrate aus? Ist dieser Stick "Spiele tauglich"?. Ich meine es sind immerhin 300Mbit. Mei alter hatte 150 und es ging. Es war allerdings eine Karte. 
Lg


----------



## hatterboy (1. April 2012)

Mein frau benutzt ein wlan stick von hama und is damit sehr glücklich. Ich wurde die zum gaming nicht benutzen, ich habe es gemacht und meine ist ausgebrant.


----------



## Gatsch (1. April 2012)

ich hatte einen von Fritz
bombig das ding, stellte sich selber ein und fand das netzwerk selber usw
musste nur den treiber installieren


----------



## Gamestracker (1. April 2012)

Ich habe einen von Netgear WG111v3 und ner Fritzbox über 3 stockwerke.Habe auch ein Fritzstick aber der Hat die Leistung nicht.  Den Stick habe ich wie ne Antenne hochgehängt.Verbindung und Ping Astrein.Sobald ich den Stick auf den Tisch legt wird die Verbindung schlecht.  

MfG. Ich


----------



## doceddy (1. April 2012)

Der von dir vorgeschlagene ist ganz gut, hat aber eine relativ geringe Reichweite. Von TP-Link gibts solche auch mit einer Antenne. Den benutze ich auch aber als 150mb Version. Der Router steht ein Stockwerk tiefer hinter einer Wand und ich habe immer eine gute Verbindung und Ping bei ~20-25


----------



## Poempel (1. April 2012)

Also ich würde WLan nicht für Spiele empfehlen. Ich habe an meinem PC mit 2 verschiedenen WLan Sticks keine stabile Verbindung bekommen. Einer davon wurde sogar immer zu heiß und hat deshalb ausgesetzt. Die Verzögerung ist kein Problem (war bei mir im Vergleich zu Lan nur 3ms höher).


----------



## cheetahh (1. April 2012)

Ich habe den genannten WLAN Stick. Läuft einwandfrei, sehr gute Verbindung auch durch Decken und Wände.


----------



## onslaught (3. April 2012)

Sticks funktionieren schon gut, werden aber alle heiß und brutzeln früher oder später ab. Ich würd ein PCIe Kärtchen reinstecken, Asus N15 zum Beilstiel dann hast du deine Ruhe und ist billiger. Antenne mit längerem Kabel gibts dafür auch günstig.
Für zwischendurch mal reicht ein Stick aber als feste Dauerlösung würd ich einen Stick nicht empfehlen.


----------



## K3n$! (3. April 2012)

Ich hab auch den von dir genannten WLAN Stick. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der ganz passabel. Für den Preis ist der sicherlich nicht verkehrt. 

Ich nutze zum Spielen allerdings auch nur das LAN Kabel. Alles andere ist nicht wirklich spieletauglich.


----------



## ATImania (4. April 2012)

Habe mal eine allgemeine Frage. Was ist ca. die maximale Reichweite von WLAN Sticks? Ist natürlich von Stick zu Stick bzw. Herstellern unterschiedlich aber was ist Theoretisch möglich? Wären auch Luftlinie ca. 80 - 85 Meter möglich? Würde mich mal interessieren 

Unsere Wohnung und die meiner Schwiegermutter befinden sich auf gleicher Etage also gleicher höhe (aber nicht im selben Haus). Die Häuser stehen fast parallel, so dass wir direkt auf Ihre Wohnung schauen können. Es liegt "nur" die Straße dazwischen. Wie gesagt 80 - 85 Meter Luftlinie. Sie verwendet einen Speedport Von der Telekom und den Speedport W 102 Stick. Ich hätte auch die möglichkeit über ein USB Verlängerungskabel den Stick auf den Balkon zu legen. Wir Benötigen nur eine günstige Internet lösung für 13 - 15 Monate bezüglich Umzug.


----------



## Abductee (4. April 2012)

mehr als 3m würd ich als verlängerung nicht empfehlen.

ich hatte jetzt 3 wlan sticks von netgear und alle hatten überhitzungsprobleme.
ich hab jetzt den hier und der wird nicht mal lauwarm:
http://geizhals.at/de/688831 bin mit dem sehr zufrieden.


----------



## K3n$! (4. April 2012)

Also bei den Speedport Routern musst du gucken, wie stark das WLAN ist. 
Bei meinem W722v kommen z.B. nur max. 22/23MBit/s per WLAN durch, egal wie nah ich am Gerät sitze. 
Das wird natürlich weniger, je weiter ich davon entfernt bin.


----------



## ATImania (4. April 2012)

Okay danke. 

Also meine Xbox 360 Slim erkennt mit der eingebauten WLAN Antenne die SSID vom Speedport Router meiner Schwiegermutter nur halt kein Empfang. Aber erkennen tut er Ihn schon. Deswegen hat es mich mal interessiert was mit einem Stick so möglich wäre 

Im moment bin ich am PC über mein Handy (Samsung GT-S5230 Star) Online über eine Bluetooth DUN Connection also DFÜ Modem Verbindung mit GPRS (56k) Speed, da das Handy kein WLAN hat. Als Notlösung für die paar Monate geht es zwar auch aber wenn ich mit einem WLAN Stick über die DSL Leitung meiner Schwiegermutter mit surfen könnte, wäre das nicht schlecht (mehr als 56k wäre eine verbesserung)


----------



## Chron-O-John (7. April 2012)

Wenn du eine Richtantenne verwendest sollte eine Verbindung kein Problem sein. z.b.

TP-Link TL-ANT2409A 9dBi, 2.4GHz | Geizhals.at Österreich
oder
TP-Link TL-ANT2414A 14dBi, 2.4GHz | Geizhals.at Österreich

Musst du halt nur gut ausrichten. Optimal wäre natürlich eine auf bieden Seiten. Nur deine alleine dürfte aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## ATImania (9. April 2012)

Cool, vielen dank für den Tipp! Werde ich mal schauen. Ich habe durch Zufall bei Expert einen WLAN Stick gesehen (glaube von Bazoo??), wo der Hersteller 300 Meter Outdoor und 100 Meter Indoor Reichweite angibt. Wird glaube ich auch als "gaming Stick" beworben. Habe aber die Finger erstmal davon gelassen. Kennt evtl. einer den Stick? Die genaue Bezeichnung fällt mir leider nicht mehr ein. Es gibt sie sowohl in Weiss als auch in Schwarz.


----------

